# Wadeable EUP trout streams?



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

This spring I will be making my first trip to the U.P. for some trout fishing, and I would like a little advise. Here are the specifics of the trip:

1) I will be there during the first week of May

2) I will be primarily wading or maybe fishing from shore. 

3) Due to being a relatively "newbie" to trout fishing, I will be using spinning gear and small in-line spinners.

4) I will be staying in Newberry, and would like to keep my range within a 45-60 minute drive from there.

That being said, here are my questions:

a) What are the water conditions this time of year? Are the rivers still high from snow melt?

b) What is the weather like that time of year in the EUP? Is it still quite cold that time of year? Is early May generally a "rainy" part of the year?

c) I would like some tips as to which rivers/streams would be a good place to fish. Specific holes are not necessary. Please answer this question via PM.

Thanks in advance for your help

BB


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

*What are the water conditions this time of year? Are the rivers still high from snow melt?*

Water levels will depend on the snowmelt and progress of spring. For the most part the rivers will be up, but wadeable. The Two-Hearted R. to the north of Newberry will hold steelheads, but you have to know the river to get into them. If you are interested, give the Reed and Green Bridge (have a county map with you) is probably your best bet.

I'd suggest that you look to the west at the Fox R. system, again take your maps along.


*What is the weather like that time of year in the EUP? Is it still quite cold that time of year? Is early May generally a "rainy" part of the year?*
Be prepared for chilly temps and rain. I'm not saying it is the rainy season, but you may see rain, and even some snow. If the spring remains cold and the snowmelt is slow I'd suggest that you call the Luce County Road Commision (internet search) and ask them the condition of the county roads that head off into the boonies. I would bring along your cold weather gear that you can use under a pair of waders.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

*a) What are the water conditions this time of year? Are the rivers still high from snow melt?*
The water is still cold in early May. You may encounter some snow that is leftover from November with runoff problems.

*b) What is the weather like that time of year in the EUP? Is it still quite cold that time of year? Is early May generally a "rainy" part of the year?*
Every year is different, some years it's cold and rainy/snowy but others it can be very nice. Expect anything and be prepared.

*c) I would like some tips as to which rivers/streams would be a good place to fish. Specific holes are not necessary. Please answer this question via PM*
If you get closer to the bridge the Carp and the tributaries of the Pine could be what you are seeking. The first weekend of May is the Pine River run. It starts where the N. branch crosses H-40 and goes to the mouth. *Big party * and I would not recommend it that weekend unless you are there to party. You'll be fine west of Sullivan Creek Road.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

From all of the years I been going up to the U.P. I have not been able to do much wading until about Memorial Day weekend.Usually there is a lot of snowmelt which makes them rivers up there run very high and fast.I used to fish the Driggs River alot and that was the case there most years.I would plan on fishing from shore and or Piers, there still is a very good chance that you can hook into some Steelhead and such that early in the spring.


----------

